# Yum Yum Sheep Poo! Urgh!!!!!!!



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

This morning i took Samson for a lovely walk on a big enclosed field i had found so i could practice taking him off his lead and knowing he was safe. We were having a lovely time until he came across some sheep poo which he promptly gobbled up! 
That was it then he was sniffing around trying to find more!!! And really enjoyed picking it up in his mouth as he was running around and occasionally really scoffing some down. I felt sick!!!
Will this harm him or make him thow up??? He hasn't so far. I'm up to date on his worming( in fact only gave him tablet this morning!!)
I've read that this could be even good for him as sheep have good bacteria in their poo which will be good for dogs.
Should i avoid this field completely or does it not matter occasionally? I shall obviously not be letting him kiss me today!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

well that was Samsons al a carte breakfast ,horse poo is even more delicious and also fun to roll in .i havent questioned whether its harmful they just love it and i hate it when they do it ,im sure if hes up to date with worming then he will be fine x
Lynda


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't answer those questions but I know Jake loves goose poo and horse poo. I do my best to keep him out of it, but at certain parks it is hard. If he gets into too much he ends up "paying for it in the end" (but no vomit.) This of course never seems to deter him.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

In jeneral no it won't harm him but I was in the back of a jan with a GSD who had eaten sum but had motion sickness and through it up in the van, that was not fun lol. 


Anyway no it won't harm him, it's only really grass, some say horse, sheep, rabbit and even cow can be good for their digestion. 


Just no kisses today though lol


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My two love chicken poo. They have it everyday as my chickens and dogs share the back garden. I have to say it's not ALL chicken poo.....they are very picky about the type. Wish they were as selective in their eating habits I must say.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

He's just been sick!!!! I'm not sure whether it's the sheep poo or the worming tablet that's made him sick though as the last time i wormed him he was sick!
I may need to find another way of worming him as i'm now not sure if the worming tablet will have worked already? It's been five hours since he had it.
Oh the joys of puppies


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What brand ow wormer are you using?


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

It's Johnson's one dose easy wormer for dogs and puppies. Do you think a spot on wormer is best?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I use the Johnstons wormer and have done for the past 6 years and never had a problem. 


Maybe a shop ton might be better for him if his tummy can't take the tablet.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use Drontal for my dogs and have never had a problem.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Went over the field again today but took a ball. I was hoping if he was distracted by the ball and had it in his mouth he wouldn't eat the poo! No! He didn't want to play ball at all, just eat as much as he could! So i put him back on his lead and went out of that field as my stomach was churning and it would have been me who was sick!
The next field is a crop field which has a public footpath through, much safer! Until he found some old manure that had been spread! His breath smells of horse manure 
The joys of living in the country side!!!!


----------

